# Box Turtle General Info needed



## bluebell (Aug 17, 2008)

:flrt:Looking for anyone who has a Box Turtle for general info feeding care tips.
:flrt:Have been looking the web.Have a 3 year old Box Turtle to care for a real character as can leg it at some speed and curious so want to keep that way for many years to come.


----------



## bluebell (Aug 17, 2008)

OOps! did i say 3 years old i meant to say 30 years old


----------

